# Delta ap400 1hp dust collector VS. 6HP Rigid Shop Vac



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Currently I use my 6HP Rigid shop vac for dust collection. It works really well but the filter gets clogged quickly. How would the suction compare being only 1hp versus 6HP?

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/897632865.html


David


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

There is no comparison, the 1HP DC will provide much better performance than the shop vac. If you have the information available, compare the SCFM rating between the two.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Like sweensdv said, the air movement or CFM on the DC will be alot better than the vacuum. However, the filtration on the vacuum if it has a pleated cartridge filter is probably better than that DC with a bag. When buying a dust collector it's important to find out what micron the bags are, the lower the number the better. If they are high micron bags ( 30 micron ) you in most cases can replace them with low micron bags, but ofcourse thats an extra cost factor, or look for a DC with a cartridge filter. The DC your looking at, the Delta AP400 is now a old discontinued model with 30 micron bags and is being replaced with the DELTA 50-720 1 HP Dust Collector with a 1 micron bag for $250 in Amazon with free shipping. In late August of this year Lowes was closing out the old Delta AP400 for around $150, but some were had for as low as $45. It may be worth calling your local Lowes ASAP, you might get lucky.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> Like sweensdv said, the air movement or CFM on the DC will be alot better than the vacuum. However, the filtration on the vacuum if it has a pleated cartridge filter is probably better than that DC with a bag. When buying a dust collector it's important to find out what micron the bags are, the lower the number the better. If they are high micron bags ( 30 micron ) you in most cases can replace them with low micron bags, but ofcourse thats an extra cost factor, or look for a DC with a cartridge filter. The DC your looking at, the Delta AP400 is now a old discontinued model with 30 micron bags and is being replaced with the DELTA 50-720 1 HP Dust Collector with a 1 micron bag for $250 in Amazon with free shipping. In late August of this year Lowes was closing out the old Delta AP400 for around $150, but some were had for as low as $45. It may be worth calling your local Lowes ASAP, you might get lucky.


 
Thanks for the informative post. I'll check out lowes. I really want to get one so I can stop using my shopvac and avoid burning it up.


----------

